# First water experience



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Today has been so hot that I thought I'd go and buy a cheap paddling pool for the dogs to have a play in, this proved more challenging than I thought as Beau pitched the hose while it was running, this got Ben in the face twice which he thought was great fun and they both ran off having zoomies around the garden! 

When it finally filled they kept me amused for ages, they had great fun....albeit on the careful side, lol.

Here is a little video of them in the garden I thought I'd share ;D

http://youtu.be/MALLByT6_BM

Hopefully it will work :-\


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

So fun., Thanks for sharing. 

We tried this too and Luna (our 1 yr old vizsla) went in and played the way your V did (not sitting but wading around).

Our older vizlsa Flynn would only drink the water from outside the pool. I even got in myself and gently pulled him in but he jumped right out. I wish he would sit down in there and relax like your lab did!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Classic lab. They love water. My friends parents have a lab and an above ground pool that she can't resist. So to save the pool liner they got her a baby pool on the deck. She rolls around on it and loves it!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great Video Cristina - and I'm off to get a paddling pool tomorrow - where did you get that one from. Just loved the way Ben lay down as if it was a bed LOL!!! I had a friend whose lab used to jump into the water troughs in the horses field and then just lie down - crazy dog


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very adorable video, Cristina! 

I have a baby pool for Willie, but he doesn't go into it very often. He uses it as a huge drinking bowl, instead. He MIGHT go in if his tennis ball is floating there.


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> Great Video Cristina - and I'm off to get a paddling pool tomorrow - where did you get that one from. Just loved the way Ben lay down as if it was a bed LOL!!! I had a friend whose lab used to jump into the water troughs in the horses field and then just lie down - crazy dog



It was just a £9.99 one from Argos - http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3653007/Trail/searchtext>PADDLING+POOL.htm

It is actually more robust than I thought, plus it comes with repair patches, lol. I haven't needed them yet though even with little needle claws. You will have to get piccies if you get one! 

Ben try's getting in troughs but he is just too lazy and ends up dangling his front legs over the edge....it is quite a sight?! Lol.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info will go to Argos tomorrow. Poor Boris is very uncomfortable in the heat tonight. This evening he laid down in the middle of our muddy ornametal pond and then immersed his whole head. I had to close the patio doors tout suite and get a towel to clean him off. At least with a paddling pool it would be clean water until our Gt Dane does a Ben and uses it as a bowl and it is full of saliva -ugh :'( :'(

Will keep the camera handy!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley jumped into the horse trough for the first time about a week ago and now she can't get enough of it! Her normal routine is to drink out of the trough perched awkwardly on the sides, then she drops down into the water to cool off.


----------

